# ADBA Golden Co.



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Bulldogs of the Rockies APBTC
Saturday, June 11, 2011
Location: Jefferson County Fairgrounds - Event Center


The Bulldogs of the Rockies APBTC (CO) will host 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Jefferson County Fairgrounds - Event Center in Golden, Co.

Judges: 
Saturday - Brad Bullock
Sunday - Stoney Greene


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

anyone else going?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Its a really long drive from here for 2 shows. Thought about it.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Well I had 3 other people wanting to ride along, now looks like it's down to just Melissa  

I want to, but don't know for sure yet.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah I won't be making this one, but hope to see pics from whoever is going


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I really want to go but it's only 2 shows


----------

